# Lee Wulff Triangle Taper???



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute, 
Gibt es eigentlich noch die Lee Wulff Triangle Taper?
Meine ist nun leider endgültig hinüber    Und ich bräuchte mal ne neue... Leider finde ich die nirgens mehr  

weiß einer von euch was?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Januar 2004)

Moin Steffen,
die Triangle Taper bekommst Du bei Dürkop und/oder Angelshop Hamm.
Gruß #h
Heiko


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo Heiko, Guten Morgen 

#h 

Danke für die Info, hab gesucht und gesucht und nix gefunden, dachte schon "meine Superschnur" gibts nicht mehr...

Ist dort auch die Lee Wulff Bass taper zu haben?

Gruß #h 

Steffen


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Januar 2004)

> Ist dort auch die Lee Wulff Bass taper zu haben?



Bei ASH in Hamm auf alle Fälle:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2004)

Herzlichen Dak Leutz #h


----------



## Willi aus I (23. Januar 2004)

Hi Steffen
 Bei Dürkop gibts dis Bass Taper auch wirklich eine super Schnur für schwere Streamer


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2004)

Fischt einer von euch die "Bass Taper"? Ich hab bis jetzt immer "normale" Keulenschnüre gefischt, und für alle anderen Seiten des Fliegenfischens die Triangle Taper, einmal in 4/5 und einmal in 8/9, Die Bass Taper hat eine noch kürzere Keule, liege ich da richtig? also für schwere Streamer und gut bei Wind... quasi ein Schußkopf, bei dem die hakelige verbindung zwischen Schußkopf und Schußleine entfällt??


----------



## Zwergpirat (23. Januar 2004)

Du liegst richtig Steffen.

Die meisten die ich hier oben kenne, fischen die Bass Taper an der Küste und zwar oft eine Klasse höher als die angegebene Rutenklasse, um noch mehr Druck ausüben zu können, gerade bei Wind.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2004)

Dann sollte ich vielleicht meine alte Triangle Taper Klasse 8/9 durch ne Bass Taper in 9 Ersetzen und gucken wie die so funzt  ich nutze nämlich an der Küste und in unseren Süßgewässern auf Hecht die gleiche Gerätezusammenstellung, nur das Vorfach ändert sich, aber die Schnurklasse ist ja mehr auf Gewässer als auf Fischart abgestimmt, und der Rhein ist in Sachen Wurfweite durchaus mit der Ostsee vergleichbar


----------



## Zwergpirat (23. Januar 2004)

Genau so sollte es gehen.

Zu den genauen Wurfeigenschaften der Bass Taper können Dir andere aber mehr sagen, ich habe sie bisher nur Probe geworfen, weil ich einer der wenigen bin der eine andere Schnur fischt ( die Lefty Kreh von Teeny).


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Januar 2004)

Was soll man da noch sagen?
Die BassTaper ist wie du schon sagst ein Schusskopf!

Ich traue meiner Rute sogar noch mehr zu wie die meisten .
8er Rute mit #10er Bassline!
Für die Küste habe ich noch keine bessere Schnur gefunden.

Ausser mir fischen die hier an der Küste noch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Digerko, Mefo, Truttafrind, Hornpiper.....u.s.w.

Muss was dran sein


----------



## Maddin (23. Januar 2004)

> Ausser mir fischen die hier an der Küste noch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Digerko, Mefo, Truttafrind, Hornpiper.....



.....Ace, Dorschdiggler......ich...... 

Goile Schnur! Braucht die noch einer in #8? Ich will mir ne #9 holen......2-3 Mal gefischt......brandneu :g


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Maddin _
> *.....Ace, Dorschdiggler......ich......
> 
> Goile Schnur! Braucht die noch einer in #8? Ich will mir ne #9 holen......2-3 Mal gefischt......brandneu :g *




...Zottel, Truttadad, SimonS...


Alle mit einer Klasse höher als die Rute#h 
Leider ist die Leine nur 27m. Aber man kann ja auch gutes Backing schießen lassen :m


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Januar 2004)

Ich fische sie auch.
@ Maddin
hrrrgnmpf, habe mir letzte Woche eine 8er bei Hamm bestellt. 
Schönes WE
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Maddin (23. Januar 2004)

@Heiko
 Das kann man ja nicht ahnen.......aber sie ist wohl schon so gut wie weg
Dir auch ein schönes WE!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Januar 2004)

ähm, ich fische sie auch ...


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Januar 2004)

@ Stephan
Du zählst nicht, Du gehst ja nie los...:q :q :q 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2004)

:q :q :q :q :q :q .... geil :q :q :q :q :q 

aber er kann besser werfen als ich


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Januar 2004)

Ich fürchte,
für das Posting kriege ich noch Mecker...  
Aber is luschtich... :q :q :q 
Gruß
Heiko#h


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2004)

bestätige alles geschriebene
Ich finde die Schnur ebenfalls genial#6


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Januar 2004)

> für das Posting kriege ich noch Mecker...



vor mir nicht:q :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Januar 2004)

Schöne Freunde seid ihr.


----------



## Gnilftz (24. Januar 2004)

Oach Stephan 
n büschen #y macht Spaaaaaaaß!!! :q :q :q 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stephan _
> *Schöne Freunde seid ihr. *



Freunde gibts hier nicht.
Das AB ist wie Blohm und Voss 

Hier gibts nur Kumpels:q :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Januar 2004)

JA, Spass muß sein  ....:q :q :q 

... unter "Kumpels" ...


Grüße Stephan:g


----------



## Mac (25. Januar 2004)

*Lee Wulf Bass Taper*

....Bass taper in #9 für Küste bei Wind und zum Hechtfischen mit Bunnies 1. Wahl......

@mario
.. und nachdem Mario mal meine #9 er mit Rolle auf seiner T&T Rute hatte....da spürte er.... wie sich die Rute richtig aufgeladen hat. Gell mein Nordlicht   #h  und seitdem klappts richtig gut...

Kannst Dich ja mal wieder melden. Schon länger her, gell ?

Gruß 
Mac


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Januar 2004)

Möööönsch Guido!!!

"winke winke"

Ja, Guido hat mich diese Schnur das erste mal werfen lassen.
Seitdem habe ich schon einige andere von ihr überzeugen können.

Meine #8 T & T arbeitet mit der #10 Bassline aber noch besser!


----------



## Mac (26. Januar 2004)

@ Mario
......Meine #8 T & T arbeitet mit der #10 Bassline aber noch besser! ......

DU sollst auch etwas arbeiten und nicht nur die Schnur ;-)

Ist aber nicht so ungewöhnlich 2 Klassen drüber bei ner schnellen Rute. Die Jungs in den USA fischen am Meer meist 2 Klassen drüber. Ist auch bei ständigem Wind ne Hilfe.

...übrigens.. Mario hast Du Ende April Zeit ? Will Fehmarn dann mal wieder überfallen. Wir schließen uns wie immer kurz.

Gruß

Mac


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Januar 2004)

...ich bin da !!!
Zeit ist kein Problem, zur Not halt nach der Arbeit!


----------



## Stingray (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lee Wulff Triangle Taper???*

Moin Moin

Möchte mir die Bass Taper auch zu legen. Ist das diese Schnur |kopfkrat ;+ ? Denn bei K&HD habe ich sie gesehen. Wie auf der Abildung. Nur das da z.B. TTBA8 und Bass drau steht. Möchte mir ja nicht die Falsche zulegen. Denn eine Schnur wo direkt Bass Taper drauf steht habe ich nicht gefunden #c .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lee Wulff Triangle Taper???*

Ich gestehe, ich fische Sie auch.
Das Taper ist 8 meter lang
Die erste habe ich ja nun auch schon durch...
Bei Dürkop gibt es ein Packet für 3 Royal Wulff Schnüre für 170,-, plus
Salatöl für das weisse Spagetti...|rotwerden 

War ein guter Boardie Tip von den Jungs hier...#6 


Gernot #h

PS: Das ist sie, Thomas #6


----------



## Stingray (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lee Wulff Triangle Taper???*

Mensch Gernot. Ich kombiniere |kopfkrat . Du hast ein dreier Packet gekauft, eine schon verheizt |kopfkrat . Dann hast Du ja noch eine günstig abzugeben  . Damit ich sie mal testen kann  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lee Wulff Triangle Taper???*

Nicht ganz Thomas,
Ich habe die Erste zum lernen 2 Jahre geknallt, gepeitscht, gefischt,
... wie auch immer #c 
Das Packet von Dürkop ist ja auch nur ein Tip. 


Blohm und Voss ist gut, ich kenne da ne Story wo sich Schweißer
sich in einem Schiffsrumpf gegenseitig Ihre Gas und Sauerstofflaschen eingeschweißt haben. :q 
Da ging es aber um Akkordlohn und nicht um nette Freizeitaktivitäten.

@ Steffen, wann schlägst Du den mal wieder aner Küste auf ?

Besten Gruß,
Gernot #h


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lee Wulff Triangle Taper???*

Thomas, ich muß
mich korrigieren.|znaika: |rotwerden 
Auf der von Dir gezeigten Packung steht unten links_

*TT 6 F*

Auf der Bass steht: *TT BA xF*

Sorry,

Gernot #h


----------



## Stingray (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lee Wulff Triangle Taper???*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas, ich muß
> mich korrigieren.|znaika: |rotwerden
> Auf der von Dir gezeigten Packung steht unten links_
> 
> ...


 
Hatte ich im Text über dem Bild auch geschrieben  . Das Bild zeigt ja die normale Triangeltaper und nicht die Bass. Ich wollte mich nur mal vergewissern, ob es die Schnur ist. Aber danke Gernot #6 . Werde mir die Schnur mal demnächst zum testen zulegen.

Gruß Thomas


----------

